
A Day in the Life of Americans - WestCoastJustin
http://flowingdata.com/2015/12/15/a-day-in-the-life-of-americans/
======
dpdawson
I'd be interested in seeing this with the dot color representing income
bracket.

------
silverbax88
This is really slick. And I'm stunned that 1 out of 3 Americans is sleeping
until 8 am. I never would have expected that.

~~~
kjdal2001
Stunned that its that high, or that its that low?

~~~
silverbax88
Well, I'm just going off of my gut, not real data. But I would have thought
33% of Americans still being in bed at 8am would be high.

Of course, the service industry has more flexible schedules - but over the
course of the day, by 11pm most people are in bed and by 2 am it looks like
just about _everybody_ is asleep. I don't really have deeper insight other
than I expected it to be either most people would be up by 7am or more
distributed over the course of the day.

At noon, only 3% of Americans are asleep.

~~~
kjdal2001
Yeah, I also felt that it was high, but the more I think about it the more
reasonable it seems. I might have missed it, but I didn't see anything about
what day of the week the data was gathered from. If its a mix of both weekend
and weekdays, then the wakeup times could end up being an average that isn't
really representative of any particular day. I also think that the location
can play a large part. I typically get out of bed a bit after 7 during the
week, but I am in the Central time zone, so someone with a similar job on the
east coast might get up an hour later.

------
MIKarlsen
I really thought Americans were more into sports. It seems weird that not more
people are into actually doing sports considering your major sports industry

~~~
silverbax88
Do you mean sports fans or actively playing sports? Because there is a big
difference.

------
nekgrim
Love that "Wake up" is 6:00, 6:30, 7:00, 7:30 precisely. So regular, so
predictible.

We really need to learn to listen to our natural sleep cycles.

~~~
icebraining
Well, it's a survey; the vast majority of the time I wake up 'unaided' between
06:40-07:20 (I have my alarm clock set to 7:30 as a fail-safe), but if you'd
ask me what time I wake up, I'd say "around 7am", which then would be recorded
as a precise value.

------
esalman
"Leisure" is very consistent throughout the day and even at night.

~~~
icebraining
There are a few which actually wake up at 3 and 4 am for leisure; I wonder
what they're doing.

~~~
Avshalom
I can't speak for all of them but I'm up at 3-4 ever day because work starts
at 4 and I have two non consecutive days off so on my days off if I sleep in I
can't get back to sleep early enough that night. Which means that yeah on my
days off I'm waking up and leisuring by 4 am.

------
dforrestwilson
Is that time flow using JavaScript? Pretty nifty.

